# Pet Armor Reviews Please Help



## josh2484 (Mar 6, 2011)

I have a 4 yr old chihuahua, 2 yr old chorkie and a 9 mo. old shih tzu. I want the best for my babies and have always used frontline with great results. With my financial constraints I'm considering using Pet Armor which is much cheaper, only $28 for 3 doses. If anyone has used this product please let me know your results. Thank You so much!!!


----------



## mellawson (Nov 8, 2011)

I used it this summer on my lab, knock on wood he has never had a problem with fleas but if there is a tick within 100 miles it finds my poor dog. I found it to be just as good as Frontline and I will buy it for him again. I am on the fence about using it on Penny though.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

It is the same as Frontline. (Same ingredients.) So it depends on how well you think Frontline works, LOL.

Lately, there have been a lot of people disappointed with both simply because they are still finding fleas on their pets after application. This is due to fleas in the ENVIRONMENT. If you already HAVE a flea infestation it will not do much good, unless you treat the rest of the house too. However, if used regularly as a preventative (and you don't already have a flea issue) you'll likely be just fine to use it, and it will prevent your dog (and therefor, the house) from becoming infested.


----------



## barefoot (Sep 24, 2008)

My vet said that the frontline people sued them and now Pet Armor and others like it has to be taken off the shelves.


----------



## pjknust (Oct 26, 2011)

Frontline's patent ran out so Pet Armor was created. You can buy it at Walmart.
I buy the largest tube of frontline. Squeeze it all into a clean baby food glass jar with lid. Label it. I use about 2 tenths cc for a tiny dog. I NEVER use the amount stated on the tube. I use about 4 tenths cc for my 14 pound poodle. However, I havent had a flea investation for several years so I only have to use frontline about two or three times a year.


----------



## josh2484 (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the feedback! My dogs are always treated and have no fleas so I think I'll give it a shot as a preventative. Thanks again


----------



## barefoot (Sep 24, 2008)

Yippee I guess it can still be on the shelves for awhile.

http://www.petarmor.com/pdf/PetArmor Plus Press Release.pdf

PetArmor® Plus Remains on Retail Shelves. -- YARDLEY, Pa., Aug. 23, 2011 /PRNewswire/ --


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Do you have a flea problem? Lots of fleas in your area? I only use and recommend flea medication (which is a potent neuro toxin by the way) in cases where there are fleas present or a real risk. Just putting it on "in case" a flea might happen by is something I would not do. You have to weight the risks and benefits. There have been lots of problems with topical flea products.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Here in Southern Alabama the fleas can get pretty bad, but several years ago we put out beneficial nematoads in our yard. I don't what others in the forum think about that, and I'm open to any negatives that I'm not aware of; but now we just don't have any flea problems. I will say our dogs don't go outside, but we do have outside cats, and our dogs do walk out on the deck where the cats are. Plus we could bring fleas in to the dogs. We have not had to put anything on our dogs for fleas in 2 years.


----------

